# Who has taken this test more then 7 times?



## ndekens (Jul 27, 2009)

I have failed the Power exam 7 straight times in a row! Has anyone out there taken this thing more then 7 times and eventually passed?

I think im going to skip the Oct 2009 exam just to get a little emotional stress break then take the PPI review course for the April 2010 exam. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jul 27, 2009)

I admire your persistence.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe if you could give us a breakdown of your study routine or what materials you've been using or what your weaker points are, someone could give you a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## dzdave00 (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way, but you need to drastically change the way you study for the test. Doing the same type of preparation is not going to help as you have probably noticed. If you have not taken a preparation course before, that is a good change to try in your studying habits.


----------



## TBSS (Jul 28, 2009)

dzdave00 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you need to drastically change the way you study for the test. Doing the same type of preparation is not going to help as you have probably noticed. If you have not taken a preparation course before, that is a good change to try in your studying habits.


I agree with this. I am preparing to take the exam for my third time in Oct. and I have already signed up for a prep course because it's pretty obvious that the way I studied the first two times wasn't working. I actually scored worse the second time around (how is that possible?). Good luck, ndekens.


----------



## niurou (Jul 29, 2009)

I just passed it, first try, and I do think the exam was easy.

My experience is :

get the NCEES sample questions, and make sure you really understand every one of them. I mean it, don't asked me why. I think many people would agree with me on this one, if they took the April exam.


----------



## niurou (Jul 29, 2009)

Do not just focus on the area you already know, instead, put more time on the stuff you are not familiar.


----------

